# dried beans and camping



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well I have always loved all kinds of beans and if you know dried beans they take forever (when you are hungry) to cook --well I have a neat idea I use I save a quart plastic - large mouth - jar and what I do is put the right amount of beans -2 cups- and fill with water and a few bouillon cubes and pepper -seal and put in pack that way by evening and time to get supper ready all you need is to heat it up---beans have been soaking all day--or you can make the beans up the night before--longer to soak


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great idea. :thankyou:


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

ty mdprepper sometimes i put bacon bits in too that way i have some bacon seasoning in it


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

way to go! homemade always taste best. another idea (if you have a dehydrator) is to cook the beans until done, then dry them until hard. in camp they only need to be simmered a short time to re-hydrate them. much faster, but I always had the time to do it your way, so I dont generally dehydrate cooked ones. I just soak them, then wrap-cook them the next day.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a one liter thermos in my Bob just for that  or if I"d rather I can make extra coffee and take that with me for a noon break and then start the beans soaking for a late dinner. Yeah lil bit extra weight but my bob is meant to let me establish a sort of living, If I"m down to the bob I"ve pretty well ost everything and am on the run. a few little comforts and stuff will make it worth going on. as is I won't be carrying it on my back anyway if it comes to that I'ts game over I"ll just ahve to turn and fight and take as many with me as I can let other hopefully get away.


----------

